# Show Us Your Reptile Books And Collectables



## CrazyNut (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey,
I love herptological libraries and reptile related collectables! I want to see what eveyone has in their collection! I have about 150 books, both hard and paper, including a catalogue of David McPhees library. I also have two author reprints and a skull fragment from and extinct crocodile. *photos to come*


----------



## Iguana (Jan 18, 2017)

Sounds like an impressive collection, can't wait to see the photos! Would include photo's of mine, but not sure how to :S


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 18, 2017)

Click the icon next to the smiley face icon.

Actully nevermind. I can't upload photos from my mobile  @Stuart can you assist?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, I have a great condition first edition "Song of the Snake", signed by Eric Worrell in 1962 at the Aus. Reptile Park! So proud of it...


----------



## eipper (Jul 25, 2017)

i have a couple of books......


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 26, 2017)

eipper said:


> i have a couple of books......


Signed copies?


----------



## eipper (Jul 26, 2017)

I have signed copies, association copies, working copies etc


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 26, 2017)

My herp library is too extensive to find a place to start. Just say that I've got multiple books, essays, articles, scientific literature and journals that I've collected over the past 50 odd years plus a special folder full of links to things like animal brains, vertebrate ecology, vet science, zoology, biology and genetics as well as a lot of herp related stuff.


----------



## Rob (Feb 18, 2018)

I've always meant to post in this thread but have forgotten about it till now. My collection is relatively small, here's a few (in order of acquisition).

My first ever Herp book, purchased by my Uncle on my first visit to the Australian Reptile Park in 1989.













I purchased this one from one of those bargain bookstore warehouses in Hunter Street, Newcastle around mid 1989. Probably my fave, if only for the fact that I've probably spent the most time reading it. The author has since gone on to have a somewhat colourful career in Herpetology.








This one was another my Uncle picked up for me, sometime in 1990.







I got this one in early 1995 from an AHS meeting.







My most expensive Herp book purchase, this cost me around $125 in 1995. In comparison, Barker's was around $60 (I think) but the rest were around $20 each.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 18, 2018)

I've got way too many individual items to post up, would take ages, here's a few faves though.








This one alone goes for over $800 now that it's no longer in print.





Signed, it can command over $1,000





The much awaited (20 years) revised edition. 





This one signed by Bob Irwin.



Signed by John Cann.



Some aboriginal turtle paintings done for me by famous Aboriginal artists. I've about a dozen more of these.





A big 4ft framed poster of turtles and tortoises.



Have preserved turtle eggs, shells, Red-eared Slider preserved in acrylic, more books and signed limited edition posters.

Oh and my rare _Flaviemys purvisi _turtles themselves of course!


----------

